# Soldiers' Families Targeted for I.D. Theft



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

> PALM BEACH, Fla., July 8 (UPI) -- Families of U.S. soldiers serving overseas are the newest victims of identity theft as criminals attempt to take advantage of their loved ones' absence.
> 
> Related Headlines
> Military faces ID theft problem (June 15, 2007) -- The U.S. Department of Defense may have to come up with a better way to identify military personnel than Social Security numbers. Data security ... > full story
> ...


Soldiers' Families Targeted for I.D. Theft​
:rybka:


----------

